# Where's our signature line



## GaryHibbert (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm pretty sure someone asked this question already but what happened to our signature line that used to shiw up at the bottom of all posts?
If its absence is being addressed, great.  If not how do we fix it??
Gary


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 9, 2017)

You can edit your signature at http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?account/signature


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 9, 2017)

tulsajeff said:


> You can edit your signature at http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?account/signature



:)


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 9, 2017)

tulsajeff said:


> You can edit your signature at http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?account/signature



Thanks Jeff.  I just tried that so we'll see if it works.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 9, 2017)

Nope.  Don't see it on my last podt
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 9, 2017)

rings r us said:


> :)



I just tried that and my signature line was there but it doesn't show up when I post.  Fot that matter NOBODY'S shows up!!
Gary


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 9, 2017)

I see.. hmmm..


----------



## sqwib (Oct 9, 2017)

Mine is showing up, or at least I can see it. Is it visible to you guys?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 9, 2017)

sqwib said:


> Mine is showing up, or at least I can see it. Is it visible to you guys?



Not to me SQWIB.  Maybe its just me that can't see it??  Does mine show up??
Gary


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 9, 2017)

GaryHibbert
 I just used the "test permissions" function in this platform and it allows me to see the forum exactly as you see it. I can see your signature in all of your posts. This is how it looks right now:






So you are not seeing that on your own posts?


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 9, 2017)

Yes yours shows up.
All you have to do is click on your name & avatar at the upper right side.
A box will drop down & one of the options is signature.
Just click on that & edit your signature.

Al


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 9, 2017)

Gary, are you on a phone by any chance? Signatures do not show on the phone version.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 9, 2017)

tulsajeff said:


> Gary, are you on a phone by any chance? Signatures do not show on the phone version.



Ha!!  Thanks Jeff it was driving me nuts.  Yep I'm on my phone.   Another problem solved!
Gary


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 9, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> Ha!!  Thanks Jeff it was driving me nuts.  Yep I'm on my phone.   Another problem solved!
> Gary


Another problem solved.. only 276 to go:)


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 9, 2017)

I don't see all that being on my phone. 
No biggy though.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 9, 2017)

Lol Jeff you beat me to it, was checking the thread out on my phone and no, signature.
Was just about to reply to Gary


----------

